# My Latest Grow



## Wannabe_Biker (Feb 6, 2021)

I'm growing a Crown Royal plant in a 5' x 5' tent with a 300 watt LED light in DWC.
Its at around 12 weeks now and I'm going to switch it to 12/12 flower cycle very soon.
I have been bending the branches over and tying them to barbecue skewers to keep
them low and spread the plant out. the skewers are 30" long so the plant is large at 30" 
across. Any thoughts you would like to share would be appreciated as I am fairly new at this.


----------



## bigsur51 (Feb 7, 2021)

Nice bush ya got there bro

i would give her a haircut though , maybe even remove a few branches


----------



## yooper420 (Feb 7, 2021)

bigsur51 said:


> Nice bush ya got there bro
> 
> i would give her a haircut though , maybe even remove a few branches



I agree, she could use a trimmin'.


----------



## Wannabe_Biker (Feb 7, 2021)

I gave her a pretty good haircut before I posted the above picture.
I did a lot more trimming today. Should I take more off?


----------



## Kyfarmerb (Feb 7, 2021)

No please don't take anymore,she will be great in a few days.


----------



## Cannapoop (Feb 25, 2021)

The most important growing tip is to check on your cannabis plants daily. As with many processes, the easiest way to fix a problem is in the beginning stages! If something is wrong with your plant in a DWC system, your first step in remedying your plant should always be to change out the reservoir. It is common for to occur when roots are consistently in water, therefore, it is imperative to establish a preventative routine of changing out the reservoir every seven days. Adding beneficial bacteria to the reservoir is also effective in avoiding and combating root rot.


----------



## MountainDweller (Feb 26, 2021)

Wannabe_Biker said:


> I'm growing a Crown Royal plant in a 5' x 5' tent with a 300 watt LED light in DWC.
> Its at around 12 weeks now and I'm going to switch it to 12/12 flower cycle very soon.
> I have been bending the branches over and tying them to barbecue skewers to keep
> them low and spread the plant out. the skewers are 30" long so the plant is large at 30"
> ...



Just know that production is directly proportional to light intensity. If it were me, I'd get a more powerful light to flower with. The more intense the lighting in flower, the fatter and more dense your buds will be. The 300 will flower the plant but the yield will be much less than if you had a stronger light source to use. I'd go at least a 600 watt. However, sometimes you've got to go with what you have. If that's the case, just log this for future reference. But light produces buds. No amount of fertilizer/chemicals will do what light does. In our setup, we use soil, tap water and light...nothing else. Its been rocking along like that for 6-7 years now and my yield per plant has always been really good. We run 4, 1000 watt lights in our flower room in a space that's about 8 x 12'. Best wishes for your plant!!


----------



## Wannabe_Biker (Mar 8, 2021)

The 310 watt light is supposed to be comparable to a 600 watt MV light.
The light I have is supposed to be good for a 4'x 4' space for flowering.
I had it too close to the last batch of plants 18" and I burnt them.


----------



## Wannabe_Biker (Mar 15, 2021)

I changed the water last night and fed them. Yesterday was day 28 in flower.
The picture makes it look smaller. The plant is 3 feet across.


----------



## burnie (Mar 15, 2021)

Now dat`s purdy !!
peace


----------



## Wannabe_Biker (May 16, 2021)

Tomorrow is harvest day. twelve weeks on the flower light cycle the trichomes are cloudy now.
The buds are all a pretty purple color. It looks like a pretty big harvest. I will let you know how 
much I get once its cleaned and dried. The branches are sagging from the weight of the buds.


----------



## WeedHopper (May 17, 2021)

Nice color.


----------



## bigsur51 (May 17, 2021)

Wannabe_Biker said:


> Tomorrow is harvest day. twelve weeks on the flower light cycle the trichomes are cloudy now.
> The buds are all a pretty purple color. It looks like a pretty big harvest. I will let you know how
> much I get once its cleaned and dried. The branches are sagging from the weight of the buds.
> 
> ...




enjoy that harvest!

what do they smell like?


----------



## Wannabe_Biker (May 31, 2021)

I got just over 14 ounces of bud and sticky leaves once it was dried and cleaned.
Not too bad for one plant.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (May 31, 2021)

Wannabe_Biker said:


> I got just over 14 ounces of bud and sticky leaves once it was dried and cleaned.
> Not too bad for one plant.


Nice haul indeed , Grats


----------

